# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  وردة العشق هدية ..

## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
مسااء الفل والياسمين ..
اخباركم ؟
من زمان ماجيت هنا وحطيت لكم صور من تصويري المتواضع ،، :embarrest: 



















اتمنى يعجبكم 
أرق التحايا لكم

----------

همس الصمت (05-16-2010), 

نبراس،،، (10-25-2010), 

نسيم الذكريات (05-20-2010), 

ورده محمديه (09-16-2010), 

امنيات مجروحه (05-09-2011), 

دمعة على السطور (05-15-2010), 

رنيم الحب (05-21-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (05-15-2010), 

صفآء الروح (05-15-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدينك .. على التصوير الرائع ..

ما شاء الله جميلة ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-19-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ما شاء الله التصوير رووعه*
*والورده في غاية الروعة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية شذوي على الطرح*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

مطلية بالجمال...مُخملية ،، تحوفها الرقة 

والرؤيا حساسة ..يعتلي ملامحها التميز..


غاليتي شذى ..
افتقدناكِ هاهنا مُطولاً ..

سلامٌ لعدستكِ الدافئة ..ولراحة يديكِ النابضة حُسن ..


فلتكن كل دروبكِ زهوراً بحق الزهراء..
وليحفظ الرب لكِ مُحبيكِ...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-19-2010)

----------


## شوق الغوالي

تصوير رائع 


تسلم عدستك 


موفقه

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
الوردة تجننننننننننن
عليك بالعافية يارب
وكل يوم ان شاء الله تنهدي ورد حلو هيك
وتصورين النا ..
الله يسلم الديات على هيك طرح حلو مرة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-19-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلم ايدينك .. على التصوير الرائع ..
> 
> ما شاء الله جميلة ..
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
*اهلا شبووك ..*
*الله يسلمكِ من كل شر* 
*الرروعه تكمن بحضووورك*
*ماانحرم هالتواصل الطيب*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *ما شاء الله التصوير رووعه*
> *والورده في غاية الروعة*
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافية شذوي على الطرح*
> *ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبلي تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



*اهلا نهووضه ..*
*تسلمييين ياارب ..هذا من ذووقكِ الرائع*
*يعطيكِ العافيه ع جمال التوآجد*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من توآصلكِ*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ماااشاء الله تصوير رهيب ولون الوردة
يجنن عوافي عليكِ شذااوي أحلى شي
بالحياة الورد وريحته الحلوة ..
تسلم يمناك على التصوير الإبداع
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-22-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ولا اروع هالتصوير 
تسلم ديات الحلوين

----------


## آهات حنونه

وااااااااااااو شكلها طالع كثير حلو

ولا الريحه وصلت لهون...هههه

الله يدوم العشق والهدايا الحلوه


تصوير رائع جدا

----------


## رنيم الحب

*مـــآشـآء الله ..... ويش هالحركـآآت* 
*طالعة كشخة .. وكـأنها من الجآهزين* 
*بصرآآحــــــــة .. !!* 
*تفتح النفس* 

*عليك بالعـآفية والله يهنيك بهـآ* 
*وبألف وحدة زيهـآآ* 

*غـآليتي ..*
***شذى الزهـرآء*** 
*سلمت أنـآملك على الطرح الرآآئع* 
*والتصوير المتقـــــن* 
*موفقة لكل خير* 
*تحيـآآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-22-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

* مآ ششآء الله ..*

*صصورة حلوة ..*

*وَ .. الوردة أحلى ..*

*تتهني فيها حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلم الكاميرآ و إصحآبها ..*

*ع التصوير الجميل ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 
> مطلية بالجمال...مُخملية ،، تحوفها الرقة  
> والرؤيا حساسة ..يعتلي ملامحها التميز.. 
> 
> غاليتي شذى ..
> افتقدناكِ هاهنا مُطولاً .. 
> سلامٌ لعدستكِ الدافئة ..ولراحة يديكِ النابضة حُسن .. 
> 
> فلتكن كل دروبكِ زهوراً بحق الزهراء..
> ...



 

* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*دموووعه ،،*
*تسلميين ع عطر التوآجد*
*ماتفقدي غالي ..لمن سنحت الفرصة جيت* 
*ماانحرم هالدعوة الحلوة*
*والتواصل الاحلى بصفحاتي*
*ولكِ ودي ووردي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تصوير رائع 
> 
> 
> تسلم عدستك 
> 
> 
> موفقه



 
* شوق الغوالي*
*ربي يسلمكِ خيووة*
*الرائع مروركِ بموضوعي*
*لاعدم من التواصل*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ماااااااا شااااااااء الله 
لقطه جميييله جدا 
كل الشكر لك أختي شذى 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
صور مميزة شذاوي 
يعطيك العافية 
ما ننحرم جديد كاميراتك 
سلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> الوردة تجننننننننننن
> عليك بالعافية يارب
> وكل يوم ان شاء الله تنهدي ورد حلو هيك
> وتصورين النا ..
> الله يسلم الديات على هيك طرح حلو مرة ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



*يعاافيكِ ربي هموووس* 
*ان شااء الله .. ربي يسمع منكِ ودوم ننهدى آحلى الوردات* 
*ربي يسلم هالطله الحلوووة*
*وماننحرم عبق التوآصل*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماااشاء الله تصوير رهيب ولون الوردة
> يجنن عوافي عليكِ شذااوي أحلى شي
> بالحياة الورد وريحته الحلوة ..
> تسلم يمناك على التصوير الإبداع
> دمتِ بكل خير ..



 

*يعاافيكِ الموولى نسوووم*
*اي والله احلى شي بالدنيا الوردات* 
*مشكوورة عزيزتي ع الحضوور الغالي*
*لاخلا ولآعدم من المرور*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ولا اروع هالتصوير 
> تسلم ديات الحلوين




*تسلميين انتي الاحلى* 
*مشكوووره عفاف ع مروركِ الجمييل*
*لاعدم من هييك طله* 
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياماشاء الله* 
*ورد وجايب ورد ..*
*تعيشي ويهديك بالمزيد*
*تسلم اناملك الحلوهـ* 
*تصوير رائع ..عدسه لا عدمناهـ*


*دمتي بود..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هلآ

شهالحركآت الحلوة ! 

^^

مرة جميله 

عليش وعلينا بالعافية =)

موفقة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردة محمدية .. روح وريحآن* 

*تسلموون غناتي ع طلتكم الحلووة*

*وان شآء الله دووم هالاهداءات الحلووة مثل الورد*

*لي ولكم من آحلى الحبآيب* 

*ماانحرم توآصلكم معآي* 

*ودي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
الورد يجنننننننننن والصور عاااالم آخر من الجمال 
كلهم حلوين والإلتقاطات رهيبين بشكل 
عوافي على ألبك ياااقمر الورد 
سلمت يمناكِ 
يعطيكِ العافيه ويحفظك إلهي 
ننتظر جديد عدستك
كل المودة



أمنيات مجروحه

*

----------


## أموله

*ياعيني عليشش خيه* 
*الورد مايحط الا الوردِ مثله*
*سلمتت يداكِ حبيبتيً* 
*وتصوير رهيب ماشاء الله*
*جزاك الله خيرا*
*لاتحرمينا طلتك هنا*
*والى الامام ~*

----------


## حبايب

صور رووووعه أعجبتني اول صورة و سادس صورة اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أمُنيات .. اموله .. حبايب

تسسلمون آعزائي ع الطله الحلووة

ماانحرم من جمآال التوآصل

ودي لكم*

----------

